

7 sets Venn Diagram: interactive 128 color combinations from mixing 7 colors - chedar
http://moebio.com/research/sevensets/

======
kandalf
Here's a few other beautiful venn diagrams, including the first simple
symmetric 11 curve diagram:
[http://webhome.cs.uvic.ca/~ruskey/Publications/Venn11/Venn11...](http://webhome.cs.uvic.ca/~ruskey/Publications/Venn11/Venn11.html)

That being said, this is the coolest venn diagram visualization diagram I've
seen. Someone should make an interactive 11 curve diagram.

Edit: <http://www.combinatorics.org/files/Surveys/ds5/VennEJC.html> has a lot
more info on venn diagrams in general, if anyone is interested.

------
3JPLW
Very cool. I think I find "Side B" much easier to see. Don't miss it! (drag to
"flip" it over).

I wonder if there's a good way to add some intuitive discoverability to that
feature...

~~~
raimondious
Yes and also don't miss hovering over areas and waiting for a second to
isolate only the overlapping colors.

~~~
3JPLW
That, at least, is quite easily discoverable by a nieve user.

------
m104
Don't give this page a once-over. Make sure you drag the diagram to "flip" it
over. You can click on regions on side B of the diagram, too.

Impressive work!

~~~
unit_testing
Thanks for pointing that out! This really is impressive.

------
andyfleming
This is, indeed, very impressive.

It is not only a great way to visualize the data, but it is a cool interactive
piece.

I do agree that Side B is easier to see, especially with the isolation.

------
ek
This is from Santiago Ortiz, who has several other excellent projects on his
website. My favorite is "Views of the sky"
<http://moebio.com/exomap/viewsofthesky/2/> which allows you to either view
the stars in scaled positions with their size indicating their absolute
magnitude, or on a sphere with the stars scaled by relative magnitude (as on
Earth). Part #1 (don't miss it!) is located at a link on the bottom of the
page, and also cool.

------
pbhjpbhj
In FF15.0.1 on Kubuntu it didn't show for me until I attempted to drag at
which point everything worked as expected. Clicking on the page makes the
image appear too as does interacting with the bookmark "star" for the page.

~~~
kintamanimatt
You might want to file this as a bug. Works for me with FF15.0.1 on Linux Mint
13 (Cinnamon).

------
stephencanon
It's too bad that so many of the colors are named a rather unimaginative
"gray". That's the only negative thing that comes immediately to mind,
however; this is really quite cool.

------
Camillo
And it's actually a Venn diagram too, unlike many other things that get that
name on the Internet.

